# what serm other than nolva?



## schroedes (Feb 12, 2012)

hey guys, im looking for a serm other than nolva with the least sides, ive read that nolva can interact with zoloft because of a certain enzyme in the liver,( i take 50mg daily) correct me if im wrong. looked at clomid but it looks like there are quite a few sides so it turned me off, any recommendations that arent as harsh? thanks


----------



## oufinny (Feb 12, 2012)

I can't speak for the drug interaction between anything and zoloft but your other options are clomid or torem.  Torem seems to have the least sides though clomid definitely will bring you back quickly.  I would ask your pharmacist, he/she will tell you if either drug is not good with zoloft.


----------



## schroedes (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks bud, was just looking at that at your sponsored site, not doing any hardcore cycles soon so i think that will do the trick


----------



## Soviet (Feb 15, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I can't speak for the drug interaction between anything and zoloft but your other options are clomid or torem.  Torem seems to have the least sides though clomid definitely will bring you back quickly.  I would ask your pharmacist, he/she will tell you if either drug is not good with zoloft.



best answer to the OP's question!!


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 15, 2012)

I've used nolva, torem and clomid.  My last pct was with clomid tabs and a little torem for the first week.  it went very well. Will probably stick with that from now on.


----------

